
Compilers in the BSD base system - fcambus
https://medium.com/@jmmv/compilers-in-the-bsd-base-system-1c4515a18c49
======
JoachimS
Having the project maintaining its own compiler infrastructure is a separate
issue from having it the same package as the base system. The latter is just
that, a packaging issue. At least to me, installing a system without the
compiler makes sense in many cases. Not only reduced disk space, but also less
binaries and thus a smaller attack surface for local privilege escalation and
other nastiness.

~~~
Freaky
Work on packaging up FreeBSD base is ongoing:
[https://www.bsdcan.org/2015/schedule/events/563.en.html](https://www.bsdcan.org/2015/schedule/events/563.en.html)

------
i_feel_great
I compile everything so I can learn how pkgsrc works. I hope to be able to
contribute as a maintainer some day.

~~~
fit2rule
And that is exactly why I argue that compiler-onboard as an ethos is seriously
missing in todays OS world, where the OS and the toolchain have been
(arbitrarily) separated for nefarious reasons.

------
slicktux
(relaxed)-ahhhh /me takes a swig of coffee... /me compiles all.... G

